# Newbie...dishware ???



## Darlene Jancsik (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm a newbie n wondering if anyone uses glass dinnerware or all melamine
I like Corelle and glass drinkers...thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2017)

Darlene we have been campers for 50 years.  We now go as light as possible and found that paper plates cups and plastic silverware serve us fine LOL.  No fancy dining anymore for us.  It's amazing how things can load up a camper then your overweight with handling problems and tire blowouts.  Welcome to the forum and stay around and keep posting on your travels


----------



## BlessedGirlie (Aug 30, 2017)

I LOVE my Corelle!  Non breakable, microwave safe and looks pretty too!


----------

